# Cog railway model railroad



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I just had a thought about the Mt Washington cog railway, which led me to thinking about a cog model railway. Do these exist? It would be really cool to have a a-b train going up and down a big mountain.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The only manufacturer I've seen that made cog engines and track is Fleischmann. This was their discontinued cog railway construction set.










I couldn't find one anywhere so I made up my own construction train although it's not a cog.




























Besides the pair of rail cars, the wooden tie car, and ballast hopper, I also added a tool car and a work crew car to round out the train.










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shadow -- I LOVE the idea of a Mt. Wash cog model rr. Don't know of any resources, though.

Greg -- love your stuff, as always!

TJ


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if any manufacturers would custom make a cog engine?


But then the track would be an issue


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I wonder if there is a way to kit bash one. Make a string as the center rail and attach it to the underside of the locomotive. Then under the hill have a motor that moved the train up and down on the string. Basically the loco would be a dummy.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats not a bad idea


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Engine with the geared wheels would only need a rack running inside one rail for the length of the pull.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

European models......maybe you could bash an American version on the chassis. There's also flex track farther down the page. http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_detail.asp?mn=5&sc=N&stock=FL-7305


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's a link to another discontinued engine also HO Fleischmann...

http://www.reynaulds.com/products/Fleischmann/403401.aspx


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

The first ideas I have are to put an oversized gear on the driver wheels that would engage a rack gear down the center of the track. This oversize gear will provide gear reduction to slow down the train, give it more torque and pulling power to climb the hill. There has to be room for the motor to rise up to fit the new gear.
Normally the drive gear doesn't protrude much below the frame, but on this one it will have to. The loco will have to be properly weighted to keep the drive gear on the rack gear.
Feel free to pm me if you want to kick this idea around.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ferro Train makes a whole bunch rack/cog railway stuff


----------



## zacharydvc (1 mo ago)

Shadowplayer said:


> I wonder if any manufacturers would custom make a cog engine? But then the track would be an issue


 Ferro Trains in Austria has some good but a little expensive cog locos, sets, and cars. Also as you would expect they are not American locomotives but that is the closest I have gotten to finding something similar to a my Washington loco.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Bemo also makes a few cog locomotives in HOm and also sells the cog track assembled or as a kit. I don't think you will find any North American manufacturers offering cogway railroad equipment.

Got another one.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

tkruger said:


> I wonder if there is a way to kit bash one. Make a string as the center rail and attach it to the underside of the locomotive. Then under the hill have a motor that moved the train up and down on the string. Basically the loco would be a dummy.



Or I forget who made it but it was like a erector set they had a huge roller coaster. Thr way the car event up was with paddles on a belt . The paddles would catch the underside of the cars and pull them up. You could do something like that with relative ease by kitbashing something on each of the cars of the train to catch those paddles.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

LGB offered a functional rack(cog) railway in G scale. Special snap on toothed sections for their normal track and special engines with the rack gear to engage the toothed center rail.


----------

